# Texas pheasant hunt



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

I was offered a hunting trip to texas this weekend to hunt for pheasant. I cant quite make my mind up but i have never been there before and am thinking about going....anyone been there?


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

1badmthrfisher said:


> I was offered a hunting trip to texas this weekend to hunt for pheasant. I cant quite make my mind up but i have never been there before and am thinking about going....anyone been there?


I would I never saw a Pheasant in Texas I think it would be worth it what part of the state I have been all over the state ,,it should be interesting


----------



## Artvonr (Dec 15, 2007)

I have shot Pheasant in the Texas Panhandle near Ammarillo. Certainly not Nebraska the day I went \, but I shot two.


----------

